
German Train Crash Leaves 10 Dead and Scores Injured - dtparr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/world/europe/germany-train-collision.html
======
Tomte
First newspaper reports claim that a train dispatcher disabled/overrode the
safety system that should have stopped one of the trains, in order to let a
locomotive behind schedule slip through.

